# British Herpetological Society Summer Meeting - July 9th



## markh (Jun 25, 2010)

Enclosed is a link to the flyer for the BHS Summer Meeting at ZSL, London Zoo on Saturday July 9th.....

http://www.thebhs.org/Documents/main...%20Meeting.pdf


Great speaker line up, admission is free and meeting is open to all - you don't have to be BHS member.

PM me or email [email protected] to book a place

cheers

Mark


----------



## markh (Jun 25, 2010)

Bumped


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

This is tomorrow everybody!


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

ahead of the forthcoming "Summer meeting", I thought it would be appropriate to mention a missed opportunity which I guess is also a plug for membership of; The British Herpetological Society.
Yesterday, A few of us attended the 65th Annual General Meeting of the British Herpetological Society held at the Natural History Museum in London.
aside the usual matter of business, the BHS as usual put on a couple of excellent speakers as part of the afternoon programme. Yesterday, Anna Muir, gave a very good presentation of a study of Common Frog populations in Scotland, which details some of the potential effects of global warming. Her research, which is fascinating provides a model of research that many amateur naturalists can partake in, when considering the native herptofauna here in the UK.
The second talk was Professor Susan Evans who gave a truly excellent presentation on the history of Herptofauna in Madacascar. A simply brilliant insight into the origins of modern species, so many of which are of course endemic to this fascinating island that has been locked away in its own evolutionary path for eons.
The purpose of mentioning these talks?........ As the famous advertisement for American Express states; "Membership has its privileges":2thumb:
For those in the hobby whom have not previously considered joining this Society. I can thoroughly recommend the benefit of membership and enjoying the valuable resources of not only quality published Bulletin's, Journals and newsletters but also great meetings with first class speakers.:notworthy:


----------

